# Stock Avatars added



## Chris (Nov 2, 2004)

For those of you who are avatar-challenged, I added a handful of stock avatars. Right now all I have up are the old ones from Jemsite that I had saved ages ago (which still kick ass). I fired Glen at Jemsite a PM about using them, hopefully he won't mind since they aren't used over there anymore. (I don't want to take credit for someone else's work, but I've no idea who actually created them).

If you'd like to submit some, attach 'em here, no bigger than 80x80 and I'll upload 'em so they're globally available. 

Edit: We got Glen's blessing to use the ones he made.  If you are/know who the creators of the other ones are, please let me know.


----------

